# Image posting



## tenman (May 21, 2017)

Would like to start posting here again but the file size limitations are prohibitive and limit it pretty much to thumbnails only. How does one post a linked image? I'm not going to post it to imageshack as I have my own page, so need to know how to post it as an image visible in the post, not just a link. Posting will be extremely limited due to my lack of time to double post, which is apparently necessary (post one place [my page] then post a linked image here. Waaaay too much work - and time).


----------



## Ozpaph (May 21, 2017)

Its worth the effort Tenman. We love to see your stuff.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 23, 2017)

I have the same problems. Hope one day ST will find an easier way


----------



## coronacars (May 23, 2017)

I also have the same problem. Hopefully one day they can increase the size.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2017)

postimage.org
its not hard to upload


----------



## coronacars (May 24, 2017)

testing this


----------



## coronacars (May 24, 2017)

Great tip. You are right that was easy


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2017)

well done!!!


----------



## tenman (May 31, 2017)

I'm sure it WAS easy, since if you read the terms - as I just did - you give them permanent unlimited rights to your images. No thanks!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2017)

I dont think that's a realistic issue. When you post any image here (or for that matter anywhere on the web) its a right click to copy and paste/post anywhere you want. There is no way you could enforce copyright.
I just accept people may use my images elsewhere; kind of flattering, really. Though I did message an Ebay seller who used one of my images from this forum. They agreed not to do it again............


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2017)

I think there are some sites that try to change coding so that it is more difficult to copy images on their site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

